# US S3 pricing has been announced!



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

The US spec Audi S3 is rated at 292HP and starts at $41,100.

http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-ne...olet-a3-tdi-sedan-s3-sedan-pricing-announced/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

robopp said:


> The US spec Audi S3 is rated at 292HP and starts at $41,100.
> 
> http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-ne...olet-a3-tdi-sedan-s3-sedan-pricing-announced/


Nothing on audiusanews.com, nothing on audiusa.com. Wonder how they found it....?

$41,100 was the leaked base price back in February, so I suspect we're still keeping the $47,000 Prestige entry price as well. With any luck, AoA releases an order guide in the morning with the August allocations. This is good, but it's really still nothing to go on. 

If said order guide contains no mention of optional super sport seats, I guess it's time to start contacting Scott Keogh and crew to get real answers.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

For what it's worth, the TDI base matches the leak as well. We should expect, then, that everything on this sheet is accurate.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B27Vsf7ycXkpUFo1a05ZX2s3akU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

ahhhhhh order guide [email protected]#!%[email protected]#!%$#%$#^%$&

i just want premium plus + led + ss seat! NAOOOO


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't the TDI only coming over the pond as a Sportback and not Sedan or is it being offered as both? :what:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Both. The s/b is in addition to what we were already going to see.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

T1no said:


> ahhhhhh order guide [email protected]#!%[email protected]#!%$#%$#^%$&
> 
> i just want premium plus + led + ss seat! NAOOOO


You're setting yourself up for much disappointment. I have a bad feeling about the seats, and the headlamps are likely to be bundled with the Prestige package as they are on the A3.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> You're setting yourself up for much disappointment.* I have a bad feeling about the seats*, and the headlamps are likely to be bundled with the Prestige package as they are on the A3.


Me too, the longer questions like that drag out the more I get a bad feeling.

The headlamps aren't really surprising to me however, I've sort of expected as much from the outset. I figured the standalone options would be the SS seats(when we thought we'd get them), and the magride.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Sent a message to my dealer to see if they have the order guides yet.

Will see what they say.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Me too, the longer questions like that drag out the more I get a bad feeling.
> 
> The headlamps aren't really surprising to me however, I've sort of expected as much from the outset. I figured the standalone options would be the SS seats(when we thought we'd get them), and the magride.


You know, if they're going to bend us over on the super sport seats, they could at least make a concession and give us the option of black optics.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> You know, if they're going to bend us over on the super sport seats, they could at least make a concession and give us the option of black optics.


Agreed. However if Sepang holds as a color option without going exclusive, I actually like the standard trim better. If I went a Suzuka route or something similar, black optics would be a must. 

I just find it odd that if we assume that the rumors are all true, the only stand alone option would be magride. If feels like they're overbundling. You'd expect someone like Audi to want to nickel and dime a little more with check boxes.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

As an aside, Audi announced 2015 A8-S8 pricing and details on June 3, and it's still not reflected on their website. 

... and that's for cars arriving _this month_!

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-usa-announces-pricing-details-updated-a8-s8-range/

Granted, your typical A8-S8 buyer isn't F5'ing audiusa.com like a crazed psychopath to find the updates; they've got Jeeves to do that for them. Still, if any of us are expecting that we're going to have all kinds of new toys and details to play with in the next hour, day, or week... well, don't.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Just received this order guide from my dealer.

*Moved to next post to make clearer*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

This might be clearer.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Is it possible to sharpen that image a bit? I know I am getting older and my vision is going slowly down the drain but I can not read the options and prices.

Thanks a lot,

Alex


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Very hard to read...does that say $5900 for Prestige trim?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

No SS Sport seats either.

Alex


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Bingo! Thanks for posting.:thumbup:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Very hard to read...does that say $5900 for Prestige trim?


Yep. $47,000.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> You're setting yourself up for much disappointment. I have a bad feeling about the seats, and the headlamps are likely to be bundled with the Prestige package as they are on the A3.


good point but its alrite 
one more crying in the corner wont hurt me after all this stuff LOL


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

No seats but the lights are unbundled. No real surprise on the seats. Getting side airbags certified has to be expensive.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

rlfletch said:


> No seats but the lights are unbundled. No real surprise on the seats. Getting side airbags certified has to be expensive.


They shouldn't have bandied them about all this effing time, then. Simple.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Perfect, just what we were expecting on pricing. Just north of $50k with the boxes ticked. Assuming with my supplier program discount kicked in it'll be right around $47k out the door.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Perfect, just what we were expecting on pricing. Just north of $50k with the boxes ticked. Assuming with my supplier program discount kicked in it'll be right around $47k out the door.


My price assumptions I've had since February still hold. Cool. Still not sure what I'm going to do, though.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> My price assumptions I've had since February still hold. Cool. Still not sure what I'm going to do, though.


Second guessing? The seat thing annoys me, however in honesty I never paid much attention to the regular s line sport seats, they're really not bad if they are what I think they are. I still need to digest it all and make sure everything is official before I feel comfortable.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Alexander said:


> Is it possible to sharpen that image a bit? I know I am getting older and my vision is going slowly down the drain but I can not read the options and prices.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Alex


Was the first thing I asked after I first got it. Asked for a PDF instead of TIF scan image. Dealer is with a customer at the moment and will resend as soon as he finishes.

Yes $5900 for Prestige.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Funny thing, I looked back at my emails with a sales guy at my local Audi dealership from back in March, and just saw the last paragraph (which I guess I didn't scroll down far enough to see when I received it) and I'm on their initial allotment list at #4. So....there's that.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Can someone publish a more legible version of this? So dealers have order guides now?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Nevermind, a cut/paste makes for a larger image.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Good tip.

I just noticed that you guys are getting the folding mirrors too. I hope that we get those in Canada too.
I can not remember seeing those on our order guide.

Alex


----------



## atomic1125 (May 31, 2001)

Hmm... this or the Golf R? Decisions decisions...


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

*official Audi release on S3, A3 Cabriolet, and TDI pricing*

This just announced:

http://audiusanews.com/newsrelease....announces-pricing-all-new-2015-s3-sedan&mid=1


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Funny thing, I looked back at my emails with a sales guy at my local Audi dealership from back in March, and just saw the last paragraph (which I guess I didn't scroll down far enough to see when I received it) and I'm on their initial allotment list at #4. So....there's that.


I'm #2. And yes, second guessing. Got a few questions that will have to be answered first. And I suspect they won't be easy to come by.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Quick rundown on pricing from the Press Release-

A3 Sedan 2.0 TDI FWD S tronic: $32,600
S3 Sedan 2.0T q S tronic: $41,100
A3 Cabriolet 1.8T FWD S tronic: $35,600
A3 Cabriolet 2.0T q S tronic: $38,600

The full Press Release can be found here.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

nice, my dealer also contact me that indeed the order guide is in.
soo at this point do we know if ss seat will be delayed intro or not coming at all ? -_-


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Chimera said:


> Nevermind, a cut/paste makes for a larger image.


Yeah right click on image and choose "Copy Image URL" and then paste into your browser and you should be able to get a pretty legible photo until I can get the PDF of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

T1no said:


> nice, my dealer also contact me that indeed the order guide is in.
> soo at this point do we know if ss seat will be delayed intro or not coming at all ? -_-


I'm really not sure. As far as I've heard it's a delayed intro, but things may have changed. I will be at Rallycross DC and if I run into any Audi people, I'll be sure to ask.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

So here's where I am:

We see no signs of the SS seats being offered- where are they? If they're not coming at all, okay- tell me. If there's hope of seeing them at the MY15.5 changeover (week 45), okay. If there's hope of seeing them at the MY16 changeover (week 22), okay. Beyond that, just tell me it's not likely. I'll go to Keogh's desk for this answer if I have to.

If the above is a dead-end, tell me where the upgraded leather is for the S3. Do we get the extended leather ("mono.pur") as standard as a perk of stepping up to the S3? It's not mentioned anywhere in the details. If no, why not? It's wholly unacceptable, IMO, to equip the S3 with the same cheap leather that's in the base A3 and call it a job well done. I've sat in both; there's no comparison. If it's standard, cool. That's the least they can do as a concession for F'ing it in the A on the super sport seats.

Beyond that, what does choosing the red or grey accent interior get me? Contrast stitching? It should.

We also need to discuss Exclusive, but that may be a non-starter if you tell me the S3 is being substantially crippled on the interior. The price-point leather is fine in a $32,000 A3. It is not fine in a $50,000 S3. Stop screwing the pooch, Audi. Come on.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

W[email protected] said:


> I'm really not sure. As far as I've heard it's a delayed intro, but things may have changed. I will be at Rallycross DC and if I run into any Audi people, I'll be sure to ask.


thank you sir.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

atomic1125 said:


> Hmm... this or the Golf R? Decisions decisions...


Yep.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Do we have confirmation on what colors are avail?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Order guide will contain a second page showing that... it just wasn't included with the scan.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

just fyi the prestige options list for 5900 vs 6650 if you add the options individually ala cart.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Seeing 2nd page now, looks like seats are "black w/ dark silver stitching". Option code XG.

Also looks like Exclusive does not include A3 models.

Sepang is available


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Seeing 2nd page now, looks like seats are "black w/ dark silver stitching". Option code XG.
> 
> Also looks like Exclusive does not include A3 models.
> 
> Sepang is available


can you share for us ?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> Seeing 2nd page now, looks like seats are "black w/ dark silver stitching". Option code XG.
> 
> Also looks like Exclusive does not include A3 models.
> 
> Sepang is available


No grey and/or red-black combo option?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Red and Titanium are avail. Trying to get image up...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Here. So "black w/ dark gray stitching" is just the lame plain black leather seats, yes? I don't think I've seen the "gray stitching" bit mentioned before. Even I, who's not a huge fan of the SS seat, think the plain black is too far to the other extreme.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yes, plain black leather seats.

Pfft... so that reads like the grey and red options may not have contrast stitching...?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Why they'd offer the lava red and grey inserts at all in this market, I'll never understand. Bright red leather option but no alcantara/SS. Great.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Yes, plain black leather seats.
> 
> Pfft... so that reads like the grey and red options may not have contrast stitching...?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


What do you mean by contrast stitching?

Like this? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> Yeah right click on image and choose "Copy Image URL" and then paste into your browser and you should be able to get a pretty legible photo until I can get the PDF of this.


Here is a clearer version of the complete order guide.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...119&authkey=!AOqRjU1o5tXj_pE&ithint=file,.pdf

I put in my order for Sepang Blue Prestige with the 19" Performance Package this evening. #2 in line apparently. Still trying to decide on the Adv Tech package or not but likely not.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there no cold weather package? Are heated seats/steering wheel standard, or does it not even have an option for that?


Also, where's dakota grey?


----------



## Jb2db (May 15, 2014)

Wish they were offering Daytona Grey.  I love the Sepang Blue as well but my wife doesn't feel the same.. Given the choices, Sepang blue it is!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Lpforte said:


> Is there no cold weather package? Are heated seats/steering wheel standard, or does it not even have an option for that?
> 
> 
> Also, where's dakota grey?


Not a chance on the wheel. I suspect the seats just got left off the standard feature list by mistake.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

so no black optics, no red or blue cross stitching seats, and what else is missing on the launch?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

We had almost zero chance of ever getting Exclusive super sport seats, anyway, and BO was doubtful from the start. 

Truthfully, the only things missing at launch are super sport seats and potentially nappa leather and the extended leather option. It could be much worse, IMO. I'm still not happy, but there's not much that can be done at this point. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Was extended leather ever even on the table? Is that something the EU market gets? Would have been nice, but that's not a big deal to me.

If I decide to pull the trigger, it will probably be a prestige sepang blue with the black/titanium seats, mag ride, and the advanced tech package.

Honestly what bugs me the most is that they are still using a 10 year old keyfob design. FFS the advanced key features should come with a much smaller/more elegant keyfob. I hate the stupid blade release button design. Always pops open in my pocket.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yes, it was to be a “delayed intro" option with the super sport seats. I've been in an S3 with extended leather... it is a substantial upgrade to the cabin. It eliminates almost all feeling of cheapness from the car, aside from that large void around the cup holders.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Well then, any chance it will still be added before the next model year?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

No idea. That's one of the things to be resolved before I'll place an order.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> What do you mean by contrast stitching?
> 
> Like this?
> 
> ...


Yes. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Lpforte said:


> Is there no cold weather package? Are heated seats/steering wheel standard, or does it not even have an option for that?(


The magic phrase in the order guide is "Includes A3 Premium Plus features plus:". The Premium Plus A3 has standard heated seats and windshield washer nozzles.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2014)

pdf version of the order guide: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s7g7pz4njhbnbm2/2015%20Audi%20Order%20Guide.pdf


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> pdf version of the order guide: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s7g7pz4njhbnbm2/2015 Audi Order Guide.pdf


Any chance you have access to an update Product Information Book as well?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

look for a launch intro special edition S3 too

from what i remember, Daytona Grey, 19's, LED headlights, and Navigation as a limited quantity production run at the beginning. 
I think these will be built and distributed to dealers and not an orderable options. IIRC the price was right around $48k


----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

using the australia s3 configurator (ENG) for comparison, the options missing that i would also want are the 3d inlay and the upgraded calipers ... hopefully they'll add more stuff down the road ....


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Off the subject, but I can't view any of this good/bad information from my current location. F-ing govt computers have filters up the ying yang blocking any image postings and those links providing the guide. $h!t hopefully my sales rep can get me a copy through email.

Just reading some of the gripes about initial launch offerings/packaging. Sounds like AoA is pulling the same stunt they did with the A3 launch, as you can tell down the road a few additional items were added. I know a lot of folks are eager to get into this car, but maybe waiting a tad bit longer might pay off?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

dt23 said:


> using the australia s3 configurator (ENG) for comparison, the options missing that i would also want are the 3d inlay and the upgraded calipers ... hopefully they'll add more stuff down the road ....


Canadian order guide shows painted Red callipers as an option. I am sure they are not upgraded ones though.

Alex


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> look for a launch intro special edition S3 too
> 
> from what i remember, Daytona Grey, 19's, LED headlights, and Navigation as a limited quantity production run at the beginning.
> I think these will be built and distributed to dealers and not an orderable options. IIRC the price was right around $48k


Daytona, you say? o.0



Alexander said:


> Canadian order guide shows painted Red callipers as an option. I am sure they are not upgraded ones though.
> 
> Alex


I don't view the absence of red calipers as any loss. If they're the same painted deal as what's on my GLI, they'll eventually be pink. The black ones will age as well, but you won't have the unique distinction of having pink calipers. 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> Daytona, you say? o.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if those were pink RS TT calipers I would consider them. But pink stock ones for 400$???? I do not think so. ;-)

Alex


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> Well if those were pink RS TT calipers I would consider them. But pink stock ones for 400$???? I do not think so. ;-)
> 
> Alex


They'll be red for a minute, but over time, the lacquer wears down. It's almost like it's single-stage paint, honestly. You can bring a shine back with some wax, but who wants to remove the wheels and screw with that? I'd only care for 'em if they're coated in the same manner as Porsche calipers.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone recall offhand where a picture of the sport seats in Black/Titanium would be? I feel like I've seen it on here somewhere before, just can't seem to locate it or find the specific thread.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Anyone recall offhand where a picture of the sport seats in Black/Titanium would be? I feel like I've seen it on here somewhere before, just can't seem to locate it or find the specific thread.


Other than a crappy image in the Product Info Book that was posted months back, I can't find anything. Canada's S3 site doesn't have it, either... though it does still show super sport seats.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Yes, plain black leather seats.
> 
> Pfft... so that reads like the grey and red options may not have contrast stitching...?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I feel like I remember seeing somewhere that you were asking if it was Nappa leather or a cheaper type? Looking at a product guide for the A3 S-line seats right now it looks like they specifically call it Nappa leather. Not sure if that clears anything up or not.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Other than a crappy image in the Product Info Book that was posted months back, I can't find anything. Canada's S3 site doesn't have it, either... though it does still show super sport seats.


Ah, I just found that guide....And yeah, it's a horrible image. I'm just wondering if I'll play it safe with all black, I'd hate to choose inserts without knowing exactly what shade they are. Dealer may have a sample of something similar to look at though. 

The all black with silver stitching sounds a little different to me, considering my wife's Q5 is all black leather and the stitching is also black. That stitching contrast may be enough to make it look a little better.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> I feel like I remember seeing somewhere that you were asking if it was Nappa leather or a cheaper type? Looking at a product guide for the A3 S-line seats right now it looks like they specifically call it Nappa leather. Not sure if that clears anything up or not.


Is that linked online somewhere?

I seriously *just* finished responding to my salesperson's email requesting my order. She got much more complex questions (including that one) than I think she would have liked to get. LOL

In other news, going to look at an A3 with sport and B&O this afternoon. Can't wait to hear that sweet, sweet B&O again. Would really like to see it after dark to get an idea of all of the interior accent lighting, but... meh.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Is that linked online somewhere?
> 
> I seriously *just* finished responding to my salesperson's email requesting my order. She got much more complex questions (including that one) than I think she would have liked to get. LOL
> 
> In other news, going to look at an A3 with sport and B&O this afternoon. Can't wait to hear that sweet, sweet B&O again. Would really like to see it after dark to get an idea of all of the interior accent lighting, but... meh.



So, it may not be explicitly for our market, but I found it here:
http://ext.audi.ie/142/downloads/a3-saloon.pdf

Page 53 focuses on the S-line, which shows the Sport seats (which I'm assuming are the seats for the S3). The leather option specifically calls out "Fine Nappa Leather, Black". 

If you then scroll down to page 62, it shows the base A3 seat, where the leather option is "Milano Leather, Black". 

So it seems that they change the leather based on the choice of base seat or S-line sport seat. I'm obviously throwing in some assumption to this, but it would make sense then that differentiation would hold true for US spec as well.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> So, it may not be explicitly for our market, but I found it here:
> http://ext.audi.ie/142/downloads/a3-saloon.pdf
> 
> Page 53 focuses on the S-line, which shows the Sport seats (which I'm assuming are the seats for the S3). The leather option specifically calls out "Fine Nappa Leather, Black".
> ...


Yeah, I'm a dolt. I could've just confirmed by looking at listings of Prestige A3s. There's no way in the world we'll get a downgrade in the S3.










That's... Fine Nappa. I can smell it. 

Edit: ... going back the other way, now. My sinuses must be jacked up from inhaling construction dust, because that's not fine nappa. A closer view:










I don't have high hopes for seeing fine nappa leather on the base S3 sport seats, unfortunately. The Product Info Book that I've seen from April specifically called out the super sport seat upgrade as the way to get fine nappa; not sure why I remain particularly hopeful otherwise.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, I'm a dolt. I could've just confirmed by looking at listings of Prestige A3s. There's no way in the world we'll get a downgrade in the S3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can live with that seat now that I'm focusing on it, they just got my hopes up way too much with the quilt stitched super sport and it's taking me time to come down. Titanium inserts are now my question. Red is too bold for me, but the titanium may provide that little extra contrast I want.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> I can live with that seat now that I'm focusing on it, they just got my hopes up way too much with the quilt stitched super sport and it's taking me time to come down. Titanium inserts are now my question. Red is too bold for me, but the titanium may provide that little extra contrast I want.


That makes two of us, brother.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> That makes two of us, brother.


I'm hoping they'll have a sample of the titanium fabric so I can see it in person. I would assume there's got to be an exclusive book with fabric swatches or something similar.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Well...I could not go for a two tone interior. My concern is that I would start to dislike it in year 2-3 of ownership but this my opinion.
On the other hand I am starting to get ticked off. I can not believe that the options for US and Canada are different. I seems that we are not getting power folding mirrors with driver's side auto dimming. That is such a great feature....the dimming part that is.


Grrr now I have to look at retrofitting :-(

Alex


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Alexander said:


> Well...I could not go for a two tone interior. *My concern is that I would start to dislike it in year 2-3 of ownership but this my opinion.*
> On the other hand I am starting to get ticked off. I can not believe that the options for US and Canada are different. I seems that we are not getting power folding mirrors with driver's side auto dimming. That is such a great feature....the dimming part that is.
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly my concern as well. However if the Titanium is muted enough I may be inclined to get it just to give the car some uniqueness. If I have any tiny doubt about it after seeing it I'll default to all black.


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*Fabric?*

Do we know that the titanium is fabric? And not leather?
Looks to me like some Audis offer two-tone leather 
and also two-tone leather & Alcantara...?
Thanks,
- Ray
Could not live with all leather seats & no [ seat ] ventilation here near Atlanta...



jrwamp said:


> I'm hoping they'll have a sample of the titanium fabric so I can see it in person. I would assume there's got to be an exclusive book with fabric swatches or something similar.


----------



## Audiusa (Jun 20, 2014)

*Costs*

How long until we see an order guide with costs versus retail?

Im not sure what to do - lease is up on my 2012 S4 on October 1. Im wondering if the S3 will really be a step up or a step down especially in light of the seats and othr things not making it to the cars launch.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

RayAinsw said:


> Do we know that the titanium is fabric? And not leather?
> Looks to me like some Audis offer two-tone leather
> and also two-tone leather & Alcantara...?
> Thanks,
> ...


Ah, sorry. I wrote fabric but was speaking in general terms. It'll be titanium leather. My bad.


----------



## smoos (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone else notice that the word "sunroof" is nowhere to be found on the official order guide?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

smoos said:


> Anyone else notice that the word "sunroof" is nowhere to be found on the official order guide?


Wow..I did not notice at all. It is in the Canadian order guide. I will stop complaining about the mirrors now. Must be a mistake.

Alex


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

smoos said:


> Anyone else notice that the word "sunroof" is nowhere to be found on the official order guide?


If you look at the top it says that the Premium plus S3 "Includes all the A3 premium plus options, plus..."

A3 premium plus has panoramic sunroof standard. :thumbup:


----------



## smoos (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks. Bad eye on my part.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Alexander said:


> Well...I could not go for a two tone interior. My concern is that I would start to dislike it in year 2-3 of ownership but this my opinion.
> On the other hand I am starting to get ticked off. I can not believe that the options for US and Canada are different. I seems that we are not getting power folding mirrors with driver's side auto dimming. That is such a great feature....the dimming part that is.
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the folding mirrors were part of the Convenience package?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Alexander said:


> I seems that we are not getting power folding mirrors with driver's side auto dimming. That is such a great feature....the dimming part that is.
> 
> 
> Grrr now I have to look at retrofitting :-(
> ...


The convenience package for both the A3 and S3 have folding mirrors with driver's side auto-dimming. It's standard on Prestige models and optional on Premium Plus.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

US vs. Canada...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Ahhhh-I thought the complaint was about the U.S. models' equipment. I don't think he'll be pleased when he finds out the price for dimming mirrors.


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

Would anyone be able to put up photos of the bi-xenon headlights vs. the full LED headlights for the S3? I can't seem to find photos that show the visual differences.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Shoe37 said:


> Would anyone be able to put up photos of the bi-xenon headlights vs. the full LED headlights for the S3? I can't seem to find photos that show the visual differences.


Two owners on Audi-sport.net were going to put something together, but I don't think they have done so yet. I'll post back here if it shows up.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

*Invoice info*

For those curious on invoice pricing, the information is now available on edmunds site. $38,224 to be precise. With that said, I should be able to order mine at $37k through Audi Military Sales program. After my ordering deposit and 150 early order discount applied and the only added options being convenience package and rear side airbags I should be close to that number if my math is correct. Just waiting on the official quote from my sales rep. 

Though I am 75% set on wanting the S3, the other 25% part of me is still debating on whether to get an A5 P+ given the standard options that come across the board with it for the final build year in that body style, plus the thrill of having a manual.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoe37 said:


> Would anyone be able to put up photos of the bi-xenon headlights vs. the full LED headlights for the S3? I can't seem to find photos that show the visual differences.


LED









BI-xenon
















some one correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

No, you're correct. I read his request as wanting to see the output differences between the two. Derp.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> No, you're correct. I read his request as wanting to see the output differences between the two. Derp.


So did I.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

JOES1.8T said:


> Though I am 75% set on wanting the S3, the other 25% part of me is still debating on whether to get an A5 P+ given the standard options that come across the board with it for the final build year in that body style, plus the thrill of having a manual.


I have zero regrets for doing precisely that. I cringe when I consider driving daily with a DSG.


----------



## Shoe37 (Jan 23, 2014)

T1no said:


> LED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should've been more clear. Yes, I was referring to pictures of the headlights (like you posted) but I was actually trying to find pictures of a comparison with the headlights on. Is there any difference or are they pretty much the same (when looking at the different headlights when they are on)? I apologize for the confusion and silly question.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Just had a thought...

The A3 detailed pricing was released on Thursday, January 16, for an A3 official release on April 3. That's just inside of three months between pricing and release.

The S3 detailed pricing was released on Thursday, June 19, for an unknown S3 official release date. If we assume the same timeline as above, that lines up nicely with the half-smartassed *S*eptember *3* guess I had a while back. That also coincides with the "late summer" release mentioned in the press release. Some of the pre-orders may arrive before September 3, but I bet that's the intended on-sale date.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Just had a thought...
> 
> The A3 detailed pricing was released on Thursday, January 16, for an A3 official release on April 3. That's just inside of three months between pricing and release.
> 
> The S3 detailed pricing was released on Thursday, June 19, for an unknown S3 official release date. If we assume the same timeline as above, that lines up nicely with the half-smartassed *S*eptember *3* guess I had a while back. That also coincides with the "late summer" release mentioned in the press release. Some of the pre-orders may arrive before September 3, but I bet that's the intended on-sale date.


That honestly isn't a bad guess. We've had people on the west coast say that they've been quoted the first week of October. So if you figure west coast deliveries are 3 weeks behind the east coast as has been stated on other threads, then that would support this theory.


----------

